# Temperature Control Bluetooth 160Watt Mod Smok Xcube II



## acorn (13/7/15)

Interesting, according to website available 20 July or earlier...
http://www.smokstore.us/smok/Smok-Xcube-II

*Temperature Control Bluetooth 160Watt Mod Smok Xcube II*






*SPECIFICATIONS
Type* Temperature Control Mod
Brand Smok
*Model* Xcube II
Colors Silver
Material Stainless steel and zinc alloy
Working Wattage 6W-160W
Size 100mm*60mm*25mm
Loading resistance 0.08ohm-3.0ohm
Thread 510
Battery 2pcs 18650
Support Mobile System Android 4.3 plus and IOS 7.0 plus(Bluetooth 4.0)
Package Gift box
*Certificate* CE,ROHS
*Features:*
1.smok xcube ii is the new generation temperature control and bluetooth box mod by smoktech.
2.all metal design with brushed metal finish,bigger OLED screen.
3.support bluetooth 4.0,suit for android 4.3+ and IOS 7.0plus mobile system.
4.full customizable LED that potenitally illuminates in up to 16M colors.
5.max output power 160watts,powered by 2pcs 18650 batteries.
6.magnet batery back door,easy replace batteries.
7.temperature control range:200f-600f/100℃-315℃
8.Variable wattage mode resistance range:0.1ohm-3.0ohm
Temp control mode resistance range:0.08ohm-3.0ohm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dirge (13/7/15)

If the TC actually works as it should this time around I'd be keen to get one.


----------



## Riaz (13/7/15)

i dont see the fire button?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (13/7/15)

Riaz said:


> i dont see the fire button?


The entire length of the front of the mod is the fire button.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn (13/7/15)

Riaz said:


> i dont see the fire button?



Me neither , didn't even notice here is more pics, still no fire button...


----------



## Riaz (13/7/15)

Dubz said:


> The entire length of the front of the mod is the fire button.


wow, thats innovative.

i hope it has a lock function


----------



## acorn (13/7/15)

Dubz said:


> The entire length of the front of the mod is the fire button.



Thanks I see it now


----------



## Dubz (13/7/15)

acorn said:


> Thanks I see it now
> View attachment 31269


Thats correct .


----------



## jtgrey (13/7/15)

Will it ever stop !!!!!! So many mods ...so little time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HealthCabin (16/7/15)

wow, nice mod


----------



## Willyza (16/7/15)

I think that one is a winner
but then I am a Smokin...... fan


----------



## aviva (27/7/15)

Riaz said:


> wow, thats innovative.
> 
> i hope it has a lock function



Yes, you should press the firing bar five times in succession to lock and unlock the mod.


----------



## JK! (27/7/15)

Looks good


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)




----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

acorn said:


> Interesting, according to website available 20 July or earlier...
> http://www.smokstore.us/smok/Smok-Xcube-II
> 
> *Temperature Control Bluetooth 160Watt Mod Smok Xcube II*
> ...


Very nice indeed.


----------

